# حبوب سيبوترم 15 لأنقاص الوزن .. وحبوب سليم كلاس المصرييه



## alhoor (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته







حبوب سيبوترم للتخسيس صناعه مصريه من شركة فارما اللأدويه .


منتج فعال لإنقاص الوزن في فترة زمنيه محدده ومن فوائده


1- تمنع الشهيه المفرط للاكل

**2- تحرق الدهون في الجسم

**3- تخلصك من السموم

**4- يشد الجسم 

العلبه فيها 30 حبه كل يوم حبه وحده قبل الفطور بربع ساعه


ولها اثار جانبيه مثل الدوخه والغثيان واضطرب النوم ............لحد مايتعود عليها الجسم

والنتيجه راااااااااااائعه ممكن أن تخسري من وزنك ما بين 5-6 أو أكثر

حسب كل واحد وجسمه

واكييييد الي تبي تخسر وزنننها تتحمل هذه الاعرااض الجانبيه 

لانهاا لفتررة بسيييطه وخلالالالالالاص يصير عندك الموضوع عاااااادي وتخسري وزنك بكل سهوله

في منها نوعين :: 


النوع الاول 10 ملجرام و العلبة لونها نيلى ازرق
لكنها لها اثار جانبية بتعمل صداع و مزاج سيئ نوعا ما
يعنى تخليك تحسي انك مكتئبة شويتين



اما النوع الثانى و هذا افضل هو 15 مللى جرام و هو يسبب اثار جانبية اخف من النوع 10 مل
الحبوب تعمل على سد النفس و تقليل الشهية
او لنقل انعدام الشهية للطعام
يعنى ممكن تظلي طول اليوم بلا اكل و تنسى الاكل اصلا
و حتى لو كان امامك الاكل لا تشعري برغبة فيه اطلاقا
اما عن استعمالها فهو حبة كل يوم بعد الافطار


وانا الان اوفر لكم النوع الثانى فقط 15 ملل جرام لان اثارة الجانبيه اخف جدا 

ولكن نصيحه لوجه الله وللامانه كتبت هذه النصيحه 

نصيحه الدكتوره انك ماتستخدميها اكثر من شهرين متتالين ثم توقفين عنها لمدة 3 او 4 شهور 



___________________________________________

حبوب سليم لاكس المصريه للتخسيس .. 






سليم لاكس : هو مثال نموذجي لتطبيقات الطب الشعبي الناجحة التي تركز علي إنقاص الوزن وتنقية الجسم من السموم والمواد الضارة الأخرى. تأثير هذه المنتجات العشبية لإنقاص الوزن يتحقق من خلال خليط فعال من ألياف السيليلوز الغذائية والنباتات الطبية - مثل الهندباء وموز الجنة والشمر والهندباء البرية.

ألياف السيليلوز الغذائية تعمل علي تنظيم عملية التمثيل الغذائي للدهون/المياة، والحد من الشهية، و توهم بالشعور بإمتلاء المعدة. بالإضافة إلي أن ألياف السيليلوز لها عدة فوائد صحية اخري::

1_ ذات فائدة عالية في العلاج والوقاية من الإمساك و البواسير
2_ تساعد علي تخفيض معدل الكوليسترول في الدم، و تقلل من مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية
3_ تطبيع التمثيل الغذائي للدهون والشحوم
4_ تنقية الجسم من السموم والماد الضارة الأخرى
5_ زيادة حركة انتقال الغذاء خلال الجهاز الهضمي
6_ قد تساعد علي تقليل مخاطر بعض انواع السرطان، خاصة سرطان القولون
7_ليس لها أي سعرات حرارية، ولكنها تعطي الشعور بإمتلاء المعدة نظراً لخواصها الإمتصاصية للماء


واكييد اسعااارنا للمــفررق تفـــرق 

واسعااار خااااصه لبيع الجمله .. او لبيع نصف الجمله .. 

​


----------



## alhoor (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: حبوب سيبوترم 15 لأنقاص الوزن .. وحبوب سليم كلاس المصرييه*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (26 يناير 2012)

*رد: حبوب سيبوترم 15 لأنقاص الوزن .. وحبوب سليم كلاس المصرييه*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (27 يناير 2012)

*رد: حبوب سيبوترم 15 لأنقاص الوزن .. وحبوب سليم كلاس المصرييه*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## alhoor (29 يناير 2012)

*رد: حبوب سيبوترم 15 لأنقاص الوزن .. وحبوب سليم كلاس المصرييه*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------

